# Intel core 2 duo : installazione

## spuches

salve gente

vorrei chiedere un consiglio e dare una segnalazione relativamente alla documentazione in linea:

ho da poco ultimato, per la seconda volta, l'installazione di Gentoo sul mio portatile nuovo di pacca (un Acer Aspire 5920G dotato di un processore Intel Core 2 Duo Centrino). E' chiaro ... ho dovuto farla due volte perchè sono una spinaccia, relativamente a Gentoo, e ne conosco ancora ben pochi segreti!!!   :Confused: 

Ma forse vale la pena di segnalare quì l'informazione che mi è mancata all'inizio e con la quale avrei potuto risparmiarmi un pò di tempo. 

Mi spiego meglio: il primo tentativo di installazione l'ho fatto utilizzando un CD di "installazione minimale" per architettura x86 pensando che l'estensione a 64 bit del set di istruzioni (di cui questo processore è dotato) sarebbero state rilevate durante l'installazione stessa.

In corso d'opera, dopo alcune difficoltà di vario genere che più volte mi hanno fatto dubitare di ciò che stava accadendo, mi imbatto in alcuni post di forum internazionali 

post 1

post 2

dai quali capisco che forse stavo seguendo l'approccio sbagliato; così seguo subito la via che mi si apre e scarico l'immagine del CD di installazione minimale per architettura amd64; parto con la seconda installazione che stavolta procede liscia come l'olio e ... mooolto più veloce!  :Wink: 

Probabilmente ragioni storiche nella scelta dei nomi tengono legate queste procedure d'installazione (e relative pagine dei manuali Gentoo) all'architettura amd64, ma andrebbe messo in evidenza che queste stesse procedure sono quelle giuste per le architetture Intel con estensioni a 64 bit

Intel Core 2 Duo

Merom

Ed ora vengo al consiglio che chiedo:

dopo aver finito, come da manuale ufficiale, l'installazione di base del sistema (mi rimane ovviamente da installare X, Gnome e tutto il resto) e visto che tutto funziona alla perfezione, è conveniente fare subito un aggiornamento del sistema? Per intenderci un 

```
emerge -e system
```

Peraltro utilizzando l'opzione -p di emerge trovo che 102 pacchetti saranno aggiornati, come mai visto che ho appena finito l'installazione?

Grazie dei consigli!

----------

## Tigerwalk

con emerge -e system ricompili tutti i pacchetti del system, aggiornando quelli che sono da aggiornare. Ti segnala tutti quei pacchetti perchè sono aggiornati costantemente e quelli del CD saranno vecchi di un po'!

Per aggiornare l'intero sistema, oltre a emerge system, devi dare emerge -auND world

Che aggiorna tutti i pacchetti, system e world!

----------

## spuches

Quindi, Tigerwalk, il tuo è un caldo consiglio a farlo?

(grazie per la risposta)

----------

## Scen

Personalmente, un emerge -e system al termine dell'installazione di base è solamente una perdita di tempo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Potrebbe servire solo a quelli che modificano pesantemente le CFLAGS predefinite, o che cambia CHOST, o che ha aggiornato GCC da una major version ad un'altra, ma sono tutti casi "estremi".

Invece, SI, aggiorna il sistema tramite

```

emerge -aDNuv world

```

----------

## riverdragon

Spero tu abbia installato dal livecd 2006.1 o 2007.0: nel qual caso ricompilare system e world non è necessario, in quanto i pacchetti che hai installato sono già compilati con gcc-4.1, che è tuttora il compilatore stabile.

I pacchetti risultano così tanti perché, a seconda delle USE che hai impostato, quelli che popolano system hanno dipendenze esterne, che possono averne ulteriori... Per esempio io ho 52 pacchetti in system (lo vedi alla fine di emerge --depclean) ma emerge -epv system vuole ricompilare 247 pacchetti.

Tornando al compilatore, se hai installato da uno dei livecd che dicevo prima, non è necessario emerge -e system, è sufficiente emerge -uDavN world.

----------

## spuches

Grazie scen.

procedo!   :Razz: 

----------

## spuches

SI riverdragon, ho usato il cd minimale 2007.0

A proposito di emerge --depclean, è un comando che conviene lanciare di tanto in tanto, o si rischia di far dei danni?

----------

## Scen

 *spuches wrote:*   

> A proposito di emerge --depclean, è un comando che conviene lanciare di tanto in tanto, o si rischia di far dei danni?

 

Sì, conviene lanciarlo ogni tanto, soprattutto se vuoi fare un pò di pulizia (rimozione pacchetti inutili).

Rischi di fare danni se NON lo esegui

 *Plinio il Vecchio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cum grano salis
> 
> 

 

(N.B: non ho studiato latino a squola  :Razz: )

Lancialo SEMPRE con l'opzione -p la prima volta, in modo da vedere cosa verrebbe rimosso, senza fare effettivamente nulla, e studiati l'elenco dei pacchetti.

Terminata la rimozione, un

```

revdep-rebuild

```

fa sempre bene  :Cool: 

----------

## spuches

Non so in latino, ma pare che tu in italiano sia una forza ... a squola ti hanno formato bene!!   :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi, grazie dei consigli!

ciao

----------

## magowiz

 *spuches wrote:*   

> Non so in latino, ma pare che tu in italiano sia una forza ... a squola ti hanno formato bene!!  
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, grazie dei consigli!
> 
> ciao

 

cosa importante : (come peraltro segnalato dall'output di emerge -p --depclean), prima di eseguirlo assicurati di aver lanciato emerge -uDN world in modo da ricompilare tutti i pacchetti per cui sono state modificate le use flags.

----------

